# Phenom II Low Voltage Overclocking/Underclocking Thread



## Chicken Patty (Mar 26, 2010)

Well guys, just as the title states.  Let's see what you guys have.  Anything that is lower than stock post'em up.  Sometimes undervolting/underclocking can be as fun as overclocking the s**t out of a rig.  I'll start it off.

The idea was grabbed from this thread which was a huge success and possibly the longest thread related to 1st Gen Phenoms period!

Phenom 9850BE low voltage overclocking results! 


Right now what I'm going for is the lowest possible vcore for stock clock (3.4 GHz).  This is what I'm at now, been crunching for about 2-3 days now.


----------



## BraveSoul (Mar 26, 2010)

hey man,, this is cool,  ill try to dig up some numbers i achieved before when i had the undervolting fever_____________________________




Antec1200 filter project


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 26, 2010)

BraveSoul said:


> hey man,, this is cool,  ill try to dig up some numbers i achieved before when i had the undervolting fever_____________________________
> http://stats.free-dc.org/cpidtagb.php?cpid=59693a2ed1d0ab4f24e571d332537dfb&theme=9&cols=1
> Antec1200 filter project



Hey thanks bro!  post'em up.  I got the idea from this thread which was a huge success!

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=58746


----------



## BraveSoul (Mar 26, 2010)

errr dont feel like playing with it now, got it nice and stable at 3.6ghz with 1.45volts 
but i did lower it all the way to 2.6ghz , cant find the post where i wrote the voltage down,, that 3.4ghz of urs at 1.280v looks cool
_____________________________




Antec1200 filter project


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 26, 2010)

BraveSoul said:


> errr dont feel like playing with it now, got it nice and stable at 3.6ghz with 1.45volts
> but i did lower it all the way to 2.6ghz , cant find the post where i wrote the voltage down,, that 3.4ghz of urs at 1.280v looks cool
> _____________________________
> http://stats.free-dc.org/cpidtagb.php?cpid=59693a2ed1d0ab4f24e571d332537dfb&theme=9&cols=1
> Antec1200 filter project



Thanks bro, I'm going to try lower now as it has crunched at 100% CPU usage stable for about three days now.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Mar 26, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Thanks bro, I'm going to try lower now as it has crunched at 100% CPU usage stable for about three days now.



you want me, to get compared results from my phenom 955 c2?
i could surely do that!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 26, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> you want me, to get compared results from my phenom 955 c2?
> i could surely do that!



Sure dude, go for it   the more the better.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 26, 2010)

Here's a Everest Benchmark at my current settings.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Mar 26, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Sure dude, go for it   the more the better.



i just refanned my rad, to make it more tidy, and i lowered the RPM, to make it much quieter!
also i had to remove 2 fans with ball bearings, that emitted a medium loud grinding noise,and produced much unneeded extra noise
im interest,how that worked out!
i will post the results today,if im able to!


----------



## fullinfusion (Mar 26, 2010)

well sence I dont need to over clock my cpu to game and shit using a 5970 I just down volt my cpu to this 24/7








other wise I run a 4.2GHz clock when encoding vid's


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 26, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> i just refanned my rad, to make it more tidy, and i lowered the RPM, to make it much quieter!
> also i had to remove 2 fans with ball bearings, that emitted a medium loud grinding noise,and produced much unneeded extra noise
> im interest,how that worked out!
> i will post the results today,if im able to!



Sometimes undervolting for a change is good   Keep us posted.



fullinfusion said:


> well sence I dont need to over clock my cpu to game and shit using a 5970 I just down volt my cpu to this 24/7
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100326/forcp.jpg



That's a nice undervolt bro, you have a heck of a CPU there Brad 

I haven't tried that far yet.  Little by little.


----------



## fullinfusion (Mar 26, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> i just refanned my rad, to make it more tidy, and i lowered the RPM, to make it much quieter!
> also i had to remove 2 fans with ball bearings, that emitted a medium loud grinding noise,and produced much unneeded extra noise
> im interest,how that worked out!
> i will post the results today,if im able to!



PIX? Id love to see it again.


----------



## fullinfusion (Mar 26, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Sometimes undervolting for a change is good   Keep us posted.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I gave my local guy $300 cash today so when the day comes for the PII X6 1090T to be released I'm sure to have one in the socket hehe.... so Intel, GFYS mate


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 26, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> I gave my local guy $300 cash today so when the day comes for the PII X6 1090T to be released I'm sure to have one in the socket hehe.... so Intel, GFYS mate



What is GFYS???

Damn, six core would be sweet.  I'll be waiting a bit though.  Gotta take care of my current projects first, haven't even started the first one


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Mar 26, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> PIX? Id love to see it again.


here you go mate: 




i believe when TPUers talk over me, and someone doesnt know my nick at first, then the other would say: "dont you know?i mean the guy with the really big car rad!"


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 26, 2010)

Bro, that's just insane.  Walk into a room and see a car rad hooked up to a PC, crazy!

Bro, why don't you get a aftermarket radiator, like a koyo or Mishimoto.  Performance radiators have to cool better I would say.  Shit, just get the fans while you are it, straight from the vehicle.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Mar 26, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Bro, that's just insane.  Walk into a room and see a car rad hooked up to a PC, crazy!
> 
> Bro, why don't you get a aftermarket radiator, like a koyo or Mishimoto.  Performance radiators have to cool better I would say.  Shit, just get the fans while you are it, straight from the vehicle.



thanks for the kudos!

Also, thanks for the suggestion, but that would be fatal for my HK 3.0 you know, these rads are pure aluminium!
i would obly run it in an alu only loop! (i have another, shorter, slimmer, but fatally better (5 pipings parallel) flown aluminium rad, that would do exactly that, what you suggest me here.
Its from an old,relatively new ford fiesta, that we ripped off its parts on our local car junkjard.
the rad is as new, not even a single stain on it. AND: rubber reservoirs, so it can stand without major damage to eventual elbows
i just need to talk my boss into giving it to me, and if he does, it will probably be free.
we talk of a hexa-rad here! with inlets, bigger than my eyeballs
i only use these things, because they work very good for their low price tag,when used.
im suprised, people dont imitate that, it seems like an untouchable thing, that is done by very few people... can that be?
the car fans are simply too loud, vibrating, and not pressurerizing enough... i will at least need 2x 250 mm fans!,better 4,with 2000rpm!
or,in the best case, masses of 120-140mm 2500 rpm ;-)

i hope i dont destroyed you dreams now, my captain! 

EDIT:
its this one here:


----------



## n-ster (Mar 26, 2010)

undervolting + OCing Phenoms are incredible 

I went conservative but I OCed a athlon ii x4 630 at 3.024GHz at 1.2175V I think (between 1.21 and 1.22 BIOS setting for sure, after vdroop it is like 1.18xx) stock BIOS Volts for my chip was 1.375V

It is incredible how cool this chip runs  undervolting and OCing or OCing on stock volts are my favorite ways to OC


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 26, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> thanks for the kudos!
> 
> Also, thanks for the suggestion, but that would be fatal for my HK 3.0 you know, these rads are pure aluminium!
> i would obly run it in an alu only loop! (i have another, shorter, slimmer, but fatally better (5 pipings parallel) flown aluminium rad, that would do exactly that, what you suggest me here.
> ...



I can't stare no longer, you're insane 



n-ster said:


> undervolting + OCing Phenoms are incredible
> 
> I went conservative but I OCed a athlon ii x4 630 at 3.024GHz at 1.2175V I think (between 1.21 and 1.22 BIOS setting for sure, after vdroop it is like 1.18xx) stock BIOS Volts for my chip was 1.375V
> 
> It is incredible how cool this chip runs  undervolting and OCing or OCing on stock volts are my favorite ways to OC



Temperature is key to overclocking AMD's, it has such an impact on stability!


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Mar 26, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> I can't stare no longer, you're insane
> 
> Temperature is key to overclocking AMD's, it has such an impact on stability!



Depends, if you count cooling my Processor with all kinds of improved and improvised random stuff, i find,have laying around,get as gift,get for very low money and this all pillared on the HK block for superior cooling, then you probably are right. 
  i mean... normal people buy whole new waterblocks,pumps and other equip, or top notch air coolers, to just get 1-2 degree cooler temps, in the 40ies? i simply add one fan, and that happens. i the 30ies
the only things really limiting me, are my pump power and my good, but not phenomenal phenom. in facts its a good 955, but, as very early 0915 batch (as cda told me),its not very young, and that probably is the reason for its weak,weak IMC 
anyway, it brought me the 4.217 ghz valid on water, and thats quite nice for one of these old c2 buggers,i find.

regarding temps, just a tip, from the near ambient zone:
try to keep your temps under 40 load, even after a day of linx or a week of crunching, and youre probably golden. i experienced crashes most time, when it hit the 40-41 mark, when i went over 3.9ghz, and the room heated up, mostly due to closed windows


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 26, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> Depends, if you count cooling my Processor with all kinds of improved and improvised random stuff, i find,have laying around,get as gift,get for very low money and this all pillared on the HK block for superior cooling, then you probably are right.
> i mean... normal people buy whole new waterblocks,pumps and other equip, or top notch air coolers, to just get 1-2 degree cooler temps, in the 40ies? i simply add one fan, and that happens. i the 30ies
> the only things really limiting me, are my pump power and my good, but not phenomenal phenom. in facts its a good 955, but, as very early 0915 batch (as cda told me), and that probably is the reason for its weak,weak IMC
> anyway, it brought me the 4.217 ghz valid on water, and thats quite nice for one of these old c2 buggers,i find.
> ...



No doubt the stuff you are using is effective.  I just can't have a car rad hooked up to my PC, just doesn't seem right 

As far as temps, yes once you start getting a bit high on temps your overclock goes to s**t.  My load right now is high 30's, low 40's.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 26, 2010)

I'm really wanting to get one of the new AMD's and put it under water damn if only i had a job. 

I want to see some low volts results so subed


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 26, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I'm really wanting to get one of the new AMD's and put it under water damn if only i had a job.
> 
> I want to see some low volts results so subed



Not sure how the AMD would do, probably very good.  But my i7 does the default 2.6 GHz @ 0.9v stable   I mean you said you wanted to see some low volt results, so there you go.  I just don't have a screeny of it.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 26, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Not sure how the AMD would do, probably very good.  But my i7 does the default 2.6 GHz @ 0.9v stable   I mean you said you wanted to see some low volt results, so there you go.  I just don't have a screeny of it.



well i mean AMD.. I think i ran my i7 at 1v on stock speeds when i was playing around with Passive cooling like 2days before i switched to water. I think i may have been able to get mine lower still but didn't want to wait for another 100 LinX runs


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 26, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> well i mean AMD.. I think i ran my i7 at 1v on stock speeds when i was playing around with Passive cooling like 2days before i switched to water. I think i may have been able to get mine lower still but didn't want to wait for another 100 LinX runs



Yeah I'll show you some, just give me some time.  I crunch so I use that to stress test so that's why I only bring it down a notch every day or two.  

Kei PM'ed me the other day with some nice results.  I'll shoot him a PM and see if he has anything to post here


----------



## fullinfusion (Mar 26, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> What is GFYS???
> 
> Damn, six core would be sweet.  I'll be waiting a bit though.  Gotta take care of my current projects first, haven't even started the first one



GFYSI,Means go fu#k your self intel lol


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Mar 26, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> No doubt the stuff you are using is effective.  I just can't have a car rad hooked up to my PC, just doesn't seem right
> 
> As far as temps, yes once you start getting a bit high on temps your overclock goes to s**t.  My load right now is high 30's, low 40's.



It indeed is,my thanks, and it also feels absolutely right,when you look at it from the engineering side: these things are made for heatloads, that not even 10 fermis can put out, so i think, a tiny little phenom, which will put out his heat wont ever heat the water up really,if the rad is properly cooled.
only thing then determining the final temperatures, is the flow,and the Head Pressure.
my temps are between 26-33c idle, and 34-42 maximum load, with 2 normal pumps (no laings or sth simliar) and a hell lot of unvented fins.
does that sound not right somehow?
its unmovable, and sometimes a bit bulky to work with, yeah... but otherwise i cant argue


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 26, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> It indeed is,my thanks, and it also feels absolutely right,when you look at it from the engineering side: these things are made for heatloads, that not even 10 fermis can put out, so i think, a tiny little phenom, which will put out his heat wont ever heat the water up really,if the rad is properly cooled.
> only thing then determining the final temperatures, is the flow,and the Head Pressure.
> my temps are between 26-33c idle, and 34-42 maximum load, with 2 normal pumps (no laings or sth simliar) and a hell lot of unvented fins.
> does that sound not right somehow?
> its unmovable, and sometimes a bit bulky to work with, yeah... but otherwise i cant argue



IF you have yo move your rig, how do you do it?  


fullinfusion said:


> GFYSI,Means go fu#k your self intel lol


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Mar 26, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> IF you have yo move your rig, how do you do it?



lol,i can pull 2 hoses of their interconnects, and then i have 2 parts to carry
i have just to drain it, when i move it.


----------



## Zedicus (Mar 26, 2010)

ive got a phenom 2 x3 720 running stock speed at 1.001 volts.  i will click a pic of the bios, it has a minimal linux install on it so cpu-z is out.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 26, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> lol,i can pull 2 hoses of their interconnects, and then i have 2 parts to carry
> i have just to drain it, when i move it.



ahh, I missed that part.  Interconnects really come in handy.



Zedicus said:


> ive got a phenom 2 x3 720 running stock speed at 1.001 volts.  i will click a pic of the bios, it has a minimal linux install on it so cpu-z is out.



for sure dude, go for it


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Mar 26, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> ahh, I missed that part.  Interconnects really come in handy.
> 
> 
> 
> for sure dude, go for it



i dint really mentioned it, but i will just shoot you a pic, to complete my explanation!
youre right,its really shitty, to remove things from your loop, when you not have them, and the most important is external


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 26, 2010)

Sure bro give us a pic.

That's one reason I got fed up at water cooling, it's a PITA for peeps who are always messing with their rigs.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Mar 26, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Sure bro give us a pic.
> 
> That's one reason I got fed up at water cooling, it's a PITA for peeps who are always messing with their rigs.



here it is: 







yeah thats right, but i dont find it SO uncomfortable... although i must admit, that i dont change my setups very often

it are 3 interconnects tho, a brass one,is hidden just shortly behind the case


----------



## suraswami (Mar 26, 2010)

Is Athlon IIs welcome here?  Or is it only for PII low voltage display?  I have both the breeds, but lately in love with the AII X2 240, want to see how far she goes.  Right now she does 3.6Ghz with 1.5V, I will see how far low and stable freq she can go.


----------



## n-ster (Mar 26, 2010)

I'm pretty sure athlon II qualifies since it is extremely similar to Deneb and therefore Phenoms


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Mar 26, 2010)

its a chopped down phenom, so it counts. same silicone


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 27, 2010)

suraswami said:


> Is Athlon IIs welcome here?  Or is it only for PII low voltage display?  I have both the breeds, but lately in love with the AII X2 240, want to see how far she goes.  Right now she does 3.6Ghz with 1.5V, I will see how far low and stable freq she can go.



Not a problem, let's see what you have


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Mar 27, 2010)

Results!
but its not everything, i will try out,as much as i can, in a reasonable amount!


----------



## fullinfusion (Mar 27, 2010)

Velvet just go for stock cpu settings but raise the NB Freq as high as you like.... how low can ya go?


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Mar 27, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> Velvet just go for stock cpu settings but raise the NB Freq as high as you like.... how low can ya go?



temperature wise? 29, to 30 under crunching load, under linx, 32 max. idle until 24.
but my proc has a weak imc, and my board hates high htt... 235 is the last,thats completly stable... and due to no cpu-nb option in bios, no booting with nb multis bigger than 12, with a reasonable memory speed
its kinda tricky, but i doesnt find 2800mhz nb tooo shabby... could be better tho,there you right!
if you mean, how low i can go on NB-Cpu volts, i have to admit, i constantly use 1.325, that has proven to be most stable with that NB frequency. if i go higher, it starts to get instable


----------



## MohawkAngel (Mar 27, 2010)

My phenom x2 550be goes at 3.8 gigs staying at 1.365 volts. nothing impression i just upgrade the HT link - nb to 2400mhz


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 27, 2010)

MohawkAngel said:


> My phenom x2 550be goes at 3.8 gigs staying at 1.365 volts. nothing impression i just upgrade the HT link - nb to 2400mhz



tried anything lower?  That's a very decent clock for voltage though


----------



## mastrdrver (Mar 27, 2010)

Got this one off ebay.

The first one is my 550BE at stock clocks but with 4 cores. I was just playing around to get an idea of how low it can go at stock volts. The second one is a full 24 hours Prime and is as far as it will go on core clocks at what I believe to be stock P2 X4 volts. I've got another picture that shows it can do 2600 cpu-nb with 1.3v while having 3600 core speed with the same 1.375 volts though it is LinX and 20 passes and the numbers don't look right to be stable. Might need a notch or two higher for something stable.










Right now I have my 810 is trying to get an idea of core temperatures and relation to other temperatures sensors that do show when I have the 550BE unlocked. Trying to wait for the new Coolink cooler to come out. Mostly because it uses the Noctua mount and then I could swap my NH-D14 over to the AMD to see if there is any improvement. Been kicking around the idea of just getting the NH-U12P SE2 instead since I don't think there would be much of a difference between that and the Coolink.


----------



## Paintface (Mar 27, 2010)

anyone have experience with the 940? Also what are the possibilities in undervolting the NB/SB ?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 27, 2010)

Paintface said:


> anyone have experience with the 940? Also what are the possibilities in undervolting the NB/SB ?



I had a 940 just for about two or three weeks.  As far as undervolting the NB/SB, Don't think anyone has ever done that


----------



## suraswami (Mar 27, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Not a problem, let's see what you have



Here you go.  X2 240 stock clock, 1.18v.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 27, 2010)

is this low voltage for a overclocked AII X2 240? stock voltage is 1.4v


----------



## suraswami (Mar 27, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> is this low voltage for a overclocked AII X2 240? stock voltage is 1.4v
> http://i166.photobucket.com/albums/u88/p_o_s_pc/24_7wprime.jpg



I would say not bad at all.  My board too is stable @ 258 x 14 with my X2 240.  More than that the chip just eats more voltage but it still runs cool with my SilenX 4 pipe cooler.

What board is it?

Next pass, 1.14v Super PI 1M done.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 27, 2010)

the board that was on was a old Nforce 430
gigabyte GA-m61p-S3


----------



## suraswami (Mar 27, 2010)

OCed with lower voltage than default (1.425v)


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 27, 2010)

looks good  did you decide to try out my settings that i posted?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 27, 2010)

suraswami said:


> Here you go.  X2 240 stock clock, 1.18v.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100327/X2_240_lv1.jpg





p_o_s_pc said:


> is this low voltage for a overclocked AII X2 240? stock voltage is 1.4v
> http://i166.photobucket.com/albums/u88/p_o_s_pc/24_7wprime.jpg



good job guys.  I consider low voltage anything that is lower than stock.  to keep it fair you know, everybody has their own way of defining low voltage.


----------



## suraswami (Mar 28, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> looks good  did you decide to try out my settings that i posted?



The one I posted is close to your settings, except the NB freq and ram timings.  My board absolutely hates any NB freq going more than 2.1Ghz.  S3 will not work properly if the NB is more than that.

The posted freq is only stable for WPrime runs, but the moment you put load for more than a minute it crashes.

The max I tested on this board is 290HTT with 13 multi.  Heard from other forums this board can be made stable around 320HTT.  Need to spend more time tweaking this board.

Damn I can't seem to hit that damn 4Ghz on any of my CPUs.  3.8 is the max.  I suppose I either have bad luck or need better board.


----------



## option350z (Mar 28, 2010)

I've done max 3.7ghz on stock voltage with my 550be.  Lets see if it will go lower, I'm quite curious on what it can do.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 28, 2010)




----------



## suraswami (Mar 28, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> http://i166.photobucket.com/albums/u88/p_o_s_pc/4ghz.png



I hate you


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 28, 2010)

suraswami said:


> I hate you



i just have l337 skills  and i got a really good chip. I want to get another board and another X2 240 or 250


----------



## option350z (Mar 28, 2010)

I'm happy with what I got, plus its stable.


----------



## suraswami (Mar 28, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> i just have l337 skills  and i got a really good chip. I want to get another board and another X2 240 or 250



The max I got on this chip.






Ok I am not going to hijack this thread, as its for low voltage posting, but had fun c.r..g you 

And I am going to Frys right now to get a better board, The Asus M4A79T?


----------



## option350z (Mar 28, 2010)

suraswami said:


> The max I got on this chip.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100327/X2_240_OC_272x14_CPUZ_Validation.jpg
> 
> ...



I have that board and I freaking love it. But now its time to lower the volts!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 28, 2010)

option350z said:


> I've done max 3.7ghz on stock voltage with my 550be.  Lets see if it will go lower, I'm quite curious on what it can do.



Let's see what you got man 


I went a notch or two lower, still going strong for about a day now.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 28, 2010)

suraswami said:


> The max I got on this chip.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100327/X2_240_OC_272x14_CPUZ_Validation.jpg
> 
> ...



not a bad clock.. I wish you luck with the new board maybe you can get my clocks. I got 3.9ghz@1.55v stable on Windows XP 64bit and Windows 7 64bit but 4ghz wouldn't stay stable unless i was running XP 32bit


----------



## suraswami (Mar 28, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> not a bad clock.. I wish you luck with the new board maybe you can get my clocks. I got 3.9ghz@1.55v stable on Windows XP 64bit and Windows 7 64bit but 4ghz wouldn't stay stable unless i was running XP 32bit



ha ha that is the secret here, 32 bit.  Ok I will load up a 32 bit OS and see if I can get to 3.9.  But getting it up to boot was the issue, i even pumped 1.71v lol.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 29, 2010)

Ok, next step is....


....1.232v  Let's see how that goes.


----------



## option350z (Mar 30, 2010)

Its been running for a little bit, nearly .1 under if I recall.


----------



## fullinfusion (Mar 30, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Ok, next step is....
> 
> 
> ....1.232v  Let's see how that goes.
> ...


stop dickin around David and drop it to 1.200v already 
It'll handle it


----------



## suraswami (Mar 31, 2010)

Finaly made to the 4Ghz

My new 555BE unlocked to X4 and working solid @ 4Ghz with 1.5v with my new board.  Woo Hoo!


----------



## suraswami (Mar 31, 2010)

Here is the lowest volt it is stable @ 4 Ghz.






And oh all with W7 64bit.

I will see if I can even lower than that on the volts.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 31, 2010)

That's pretty good voltage for stability at 4GHz dude.  Good job on the clocking man.  


I went down to 1.216v on mine but I'm getting random errors in Firefox.  I upped the voltage one more notch to 1.232v to see if it was maybe a sign of instability.  If all good, I'll try lower again.


----------



## suraswami (Mar 31, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> That's pretty good voltage for stability at 4GHz dude.  Good job on the clocking man.
> 
> 
> I went down to 1.216v on mine but I'm getting random errors in Firefox.  I upped the voltage one more notch to 1.232v to see if it was maybe a sign of instability.  If all good, I'll try lower again.



up the NB voltage a bit and then lower the CPU volts.  See if that helps.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 31, 2010)

suraswami said:


> up the NB voltage a bit and then lower the CPU volts.  See if that helps.



What I'm getting since I installed the 2nd 5770 is some annoying flickering and screen issues.  Was doing it with first 5770, now also with the new one as primary.  tried also different cables.  The only thing I need to try is that I am using the VGA port in the monitor because my DVI port is used for my PS3.  Could it be that?


----------



## mastrdrver (Apr 1, 2010)

Well, my 555BE that unlocks was looking good for undervolting. Went just over 8 Hrs P95 blend before I had a failure. This was with 1.2 vcore and 1.1 cpu-nb (1.375v and 1.20v are stock respectively) at stock clocks.

What does everyone recommend for stressing? I'm finding P95 very reliable though it take a while. I can pass a 1 Hr run at LinX with all memory but fail P95 Large FFTs.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Apr 1, 2010)

mastrdrver said:


> Well, my 555BE that unlocks was looking good for undervolting. Went just over 8 Hrs P95 blend before I had a failure. This was with 1.2 vcore and 1.1 cpu-nb (1.375v and 1.20v are stock respectively) at stock clocks.
> 
> What does everyone recommend for stressing? I'm finding P95 very reliable though it take a while. I can pass a 1 Hr run at LinX with all memory but fail P95 Large FFTs.



i usually try 1-3 hours linx, and crunch that thing afterwards!
i know really fast, if something is wrong!


----------



## suraswami (Apr 1, 2010)

mastrdrver said:


> Well, my 555BE that unlocks was looking good for undervolting. Went just over 8 Hrs P95 blend before I had a failure. This was with 1.2 vcore and 1.1 cpu-nb (1.375v and 1.20v are stock respectively) at stock clocks.
> 
> What does everyone recommend for stressing? I'm finding P95 very reliable though it take a while. I can pass a 1 Hr run at LinX with all memory but fail P95 Large FFTs.



I think 8 hrs is good enough, I can live with a $100 CPU making one error if stressed for 8 hrs.  I am not running any mission critical apps so I think its good enough.

Usually I run OCCT for 1 hr and if it passes it should be fine.  Most issues will be waking from S3 (sleep state), if OC is not stable then this will not function properly say it will fail in couple of days.  If OC is good sleep will work for months waking up computer in use then sleeping cycle.

my 2 cents.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 1, 2010)

Looks like 1.216v is causing errors to I reverted to 1.232v.  For now I'll go with bandwith.  See what I can do.


----------



## 2wicked (Apr 1, 2010)

Suraswami what are the load temps you get on that chip @ 4ghz?


----------



## suraswami (Apr 1, 2010)

2wicked said:


> Suraswami what are the load temps you get on that chip @ 4ghz?



I haven't done any stress testing except a short FPU testing.  The vrm on the board is kind of hot to the touch, so don't want to blow the board (tho its rated for 125w) before taking some cooling measures.

But its stable in the OS, S3 works and few Facebook games works .

And I am using OEM heatpipe cooler.  Need to mount the big ass SilenX 4 pipe cooling before going any further.

and above all I have to trust the mobo cpu readings because the cpu core shows 0 C because of unlocking the CPU.

Here is the WPrime run.  Could only run @ 1.48v


----------



## mastrdrver (Apr 1, 2010)

suraswami said:


> I think 8 hrs is good enough, I can live with a $100 CPU making one error if stressed for 8 hrs.  I am not running any mission critical apps so I think its good enough.
> 
> Usually I run OCCT for 1 hr and if it passes it should be fine.  Most issues will be waking from S3 (sleep state), if OC is not stable then this will not function properly say it will fail in couple of days.  If OC is good sleep will work for months waking up computer in use then sleeping cycle.
> 
> my 2 cents.



S3 sleep huh. Guess I need to go do some S3 stress testing. 

Yea, I find these AMD chips weird in that you can really short the voltages needed and it will boot into windows fine. Run P95 Blend and it will fail one thread in literally less than a minute. With Intel, if one thread in P95 failed for me, it would just BSOD. I've had P95 run a 12+ Hrs on 2 threads when the other two failed after 15 minutes. That was really weird to me.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 10, 2010)

Bringing this thread back.

I found my best stable voltage at default of 3.4Ghz was 1.232v.  When I had it set to 1.216v it ran fine and all never crashed but I would get random restarts when using firefox etc.

I now went down to 3.0 GHz which is the lowest I will go 1.2v.  Let's see how much lower I can get the voltage.






The lowest temp you see in Core Temp is load, not idle.  That was last night when the appt. was cooler.  Pretty sick, this is on the Xiggy S1283 with single Scythe S-Type 110CFM at 900 RPM"s.


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Apr 11, 2010)

i get 1.2v at 2.8ghz ghz with a phenom II 920 will try lower, does that count?


----------



## n-ster (Apr 11, 2010)

Corduroy_Jr said:


> i get 1.2v at 2.8ghz ghz with a phenom II 920 will try lower, does that count?



ofc it does  but screenshots are always a plus!


----------



## Corduroy_Jr (Apr 11, 2010)

k kool will do tnx


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 11, 2010)

amen to what n-ster said


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 12, 2010)

Little lower:


----------



## option350z (Apr 12, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Little lower:
> 
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100411/Capture025.jpg



mmm thats so smexy CP!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 12, 2010)

option350z said:


> mmm thats so smexy CP!



 Why?


----------



## option350z (Apr 12, 2010)

The voltage is lower, and I love that! 

Plus I'm still excited because I bowled really well tonight. Average of 173 tonight.


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 12, 2010)

I've had my X4 955 @ 1.18v @ 2.8ghz, but instead I'm running it @ 1.26v for 3.4ghz (vs 1.35v stock @ 3.2ghz).  I've found my 3.4ghz setup to be the ultimate combination between speed for WCG and heat, I can do 3.6ghz @ 1.33v, but it's a lot hotter.
I'll get a CPU-Z SS tomorrow, I don't feel like walking over to the computer tonight


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 13, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Little lower:
> 
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100411/Capture025.jpg


David I may be stepping outta bounds here but isn't the undervolting the cpu and lowering the clocks itself kinda defeating the purpose of running your WCG program?

Id think you would go for the absolute lowest core voltage at stock clocks?

I run 1.20v at 3.4 as you already know but why drop the multi?

Gee when I think I have ya figured out you do a 180 on me lol but great work bro...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 13, 2010)

Well although having lotta points in WCG helps with penis enlargement, as long as I crunch I'm happy


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 13, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> I've had my X4 955 @ 1.18v @ 2.8ghz, but instead I'm running it @ 1.26v for 3.4ghz (vs 1.35v stock @ 3.2ghz).  I've found my 3.4ghz setup to be the ultimate combination between speed for WCG and heat, I can do 3.6ghz @ 1.33v, but it's a lot hotter.
> I'll get a CPU-Z SS tomorrow, I don't feel like walking over to the computer tonight



So here's an SS of my X4 955 @ 3.4ghz





Inspired by Chicken Patty's success, I'm going to try for 1.26 or 1.25


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 13, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Well although having lotta points in WCG helps with penis enlargement, as long as I crunch I'm happy


wtf 's with the Penis remarks?
God!


----------

